# 00-01 altima question



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Getting a used car and decided to get 00-02 altima. I also found this site http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2329, is it credible or not (Average replacement cost, NHTSA history, trouble spots)? It’s also going to be my first car, I’m 20 so let me know if I should change my decision and why. Another thing, can someone please help me out with some links to sites that give tips on what to look for when inspecting a used car.. Thanks!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

an 00-01 altima is perfect for you, i duno what the story is about the 02. 
THe 98-01 all have the same body. But the 00-01 were redesigned jsut a little bit, they have stronger suspension for one thing, and most of the flaws of the 98-99 body were taken care of when they designed 00-01. The same story probabl goes for the 02-05. Probably the 05 is the best out of the 02-05 since they did the same as they did wiht 98-01.

Overall, i find my 00 altima very reliable, not saying that its crap right now, but if you keep the car stock it would be more reliable. Those cars last forever, and im at 93k miles right now, and i havent had any engine trouble or transmission or anythign yet.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry i meant 00-01, i know that 02 ha some issues, + wont fit my budget. How about the site though?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

waht about it?


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

site looks like it has good info on it, great cars too!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

you should check out the car that you want, when u think you have the right car, take it to a mechanic to check it out (onethat you know and trust), or make an appt with a nissan dealer to bring the car for a full inspection.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> you should check out the car that you want, when u think you have the right car, take it to a mechanic to check it out (onethat you know and trust), or make an appt with a nissan dealer to bring the car for a full inspection.


yes, i was thinking of actually taking mechanic with me, to car lot. How much will dealer's inspection cost? If I buy from nissan dealer, does it mean that car will have inspection already?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

if u buy from dealer then yes. its alrady inspected
Inspection costs round 90 dollars, but they do everything, wheels, belts, everything.
i did it to my car when i had to transfer the warranty from the previous owner. so ovbiusly they had to do everything in order to certify it for warranty


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> if u buy from dealer then yes. its alrady inspected
> Inspection costs round 90 dollars, but they do everything, wheels, belts, everything.
> i did it to my car when i had to transfer the warranty from the previous owner. so ovbiusly they had to do everything in order to certify it for warranty


 thanks for the info!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

keep us updated, i wanna know too


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

perhaps a late reply, but I wanted to make sure you knew a lot of used Altimas were previously either company cars, fleet cars, or even rentals.

You may want to run a carfax report which will tell you if it was privately owned, or a corporate lease or fleet vehicle.

This isn't as important with many cars out there, but it is for the Altima, especially the GXE model.


----------

